# Remember that old song?



## hands

Remember that old song?
Share your old classic songs, the song that played in the background when you looked into that special persons eyes or that bumping tune that made the dance floor come alive.
Whatever song that brings back the memories of those good old days.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

hands said:


> Remember that old song?
> Share your old classic songs, the song that played in the background when you looked into that special persons eyes or that bumping tune that made the dance floor come alive.
> Whatever song that brings back the memories of those good old days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RichJB

The very first woman I ever had a crush on:



Love the "hey, we're a Saffie band, let's put some wildlife in the video" vibe. I was always into the heavier stuff, though:



Ah, the days when good songs just had to have a drum solo in them. Far out, man. Stuff like this really scared the ou toppies, though. It was like "Run, hide, the Communists are coming!"

Probably the favourite song of my youth was Led Zep's Whole Lotta Love. Great to see that some kids of today still have musical taste:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

@hands 
awesome thread dude. made me listen to all my old favorites again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## NickT

This could go on for a while......

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## NickT

.......

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## NickT

.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## NickT

....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT

The last lot for now. All the songs posted represent something memorable in my life. Love lost, love found. Genres gained. Meeting and losing friends. Generally notches etched into my brain that for better or worse will be there 'till the end.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## acorn

Local Bands:




Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


>




Thumbs up for Alphaville - Big in Japan @KZOR 
Thanks for posting that - great song

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands

Aah man........great songs, you guys are really bringing back some fantastic memories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

This - to me is very special



As long as we off the stinkies - nothing else matters!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RichJB

A song that perfectly captures an era for me:



Who'd've thunk that, fifty years later, the US would again be embroiled in another no-win conflict in another far-away land? Same shit, different era, and the historical cycle just keeps on repeating.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## hands

This one is close to my heart as my my wife's name Belinda

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

The original was sung by Jo Stafford but this one from 1962 is the one I remember.



DaveH

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

This is from the late 1950's


Here they are some 40 years later.


DaveH

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

This advert


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## NickT

....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

kimbo said:


> This advert


Actually met Andre de Villiers in person. Got his music.
He actually made a few jingles for ads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

hands said:


>




Oh wow, @hands, this is awesome!
Magnum PI and KnightRider for the win!!
Hehe
Yoohoo - loved those!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands

Silver said:


> Magnum PI and KnightRider for the win!!
> Hehe
> Yoohoo - loved those!


Much simpler times back then. The Theme song of your favorite tv show will eco trough the house and you just drop what you doing and go watch tv.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT

hands said:


>




I crushed big time on her as a kid. Damn!!!!!!


----------



## hands

NickT said:


> I crushed big time on her as a kid. Damn!!!!!!


Jip so did I.


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


>




Ooohhh, @KZOR - Faithless - Insomnia !
Now we talking !!
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

My wife's favorite 2 movies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Propably not most popular choice, but these take me waaay back...and I still listen to them.












Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gdigitel



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## gdigitel

hands said:


>



Wow, was just going to post this one. Love it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

My first video ever copied to BETA from the TV

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## hands

kimbo said:


> My first video ever copied to BETA from the TV


Reminds me of a school girlfriend i had that loved this song and describes her perfectly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH

@hands 
Instead of messing about on here, I think you should be making my drip tips.   

DaveH

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD




----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

can't forget abt this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


>




Oh my...

Alphaville - Forever Young
and
Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody

What a pair of winners right there @KZOR
Thanks for posting


PS - That Freddie Mercury was just unbelievable...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mida Khan



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


>




Lol, I showed this thread to my wife last night @KZOR 
And when she saw this post she just said that one that one - click on all three - I want to listen...
So that post of yours got three winners from her...
hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

On that note...

Thanks to @hands for starting this wonderful thread and for all the contributions thus far.
Amazes me how talented the singers and performers were from way back...

Just an idea:

How about a *1-hour "Golden Oldie" slot at VapeCon 2017? *
Where for one hour we play say 20 of the best songs from this thread?

What do you think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> How about a *1-hour "Golden Oldie" slot at VapeCon 2017?*


That would convince me to fly up but then i just want to sit and listen while vaping and enjoying 2 double brandy's and coke.
Heaven in the making.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> So that post of yours got three winners from her...


That there is the reason why i am still deejaying at the age of 47.  30 Years and going strong.
People just keep on requesting me since you don't find many deejay's that cater for this line of music.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NickT

Before Bjork was Bjork....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh

Well this thread made me feel much better about my age. Some great tunes though, paved the way for all the music I enjoyed growing up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo




----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## supermoto




----------



## kimbo

acorn said:


> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk




Annie must be the ultimate love song ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

kimbo said:


> Annie must be the ultimate love song ever


and my dearest wife's name  

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

This was my girlfriend favorite

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## NickT

A brilliant and exciting time for South African music(imho), and awesome memories of my youth. 

No Friends of Harry, Toxic Sox, The Gathering, Psycho Reptiles and more. All amazing bands that could have done with a lot more international exposure.


----------



## kimbo

NickT said:


> A brilliant and exciting time for South African music(imho), and awesome memories of my youth.
> 
> No Friends of Harry, Toxic Sox, The Gathering, Psycho Reptiles and more. All amazing bands that could have done with a lot more international exposure.



Yea we had some awesome band in SA

love them a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sideshow



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## acorn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## hands

Don't know how many people will remember this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sideshow



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

KZOR said:


>

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Sorry @KZOR and members. Some of this stuff is great but some of it... if played I know it's time to go home

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

I suggest lunch time @KZOR.... i would hate for the crowds to go home.
@Silver comments?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands

Christos said:


> Sorry @KZOR and members. Some of this stuff is great but some of it... if played I know it's time to go home


We need to pick 15 songs and feel free to add your own


----------



## KZOR

Christos said:


> I suggest lunch time @KZOR.... i would hate for the crowds to go home.


Are you serious with this comment?
Your answer will make a huge difference to reply i am planning to give you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> Are you serious with this comment?
> Your answer will make a huge difference to reply i am planning to give you.


Pm  

I'm all for the 80s. I'll leave it at that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> Are you serious with this comment?
> Your answer will make a huge difference to reply i am planning to give you.


P.s. Just teasing @KZOR


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## hands

The man himself inaction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Some good memories there! Thanks for starting this thread @hands, and the great contributions by everyone.

When I (we?) were young, life had a soundtrack. So many forgotten memories uncovered right here! 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## NickT

.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

If Raindance were the DJ...

@hands = How do you do
@hands = Funny Face
@kimbo = Pour some sugar on me (Banned from the car, just pushes up fuel consumption.)
@kimbo = You Shook Me all night long (All time best of the best)
@RichJB = It's a strange strange world (Master Jack) Due to a mixup in heaven I was born 16 years to late to marry the woman I should have married, Jill.
@Rob Fisher = My Sweet Lord (Despite thinking that Beetles are either cars or insects...)
@Rob Fisher = I heard it through the grapevine
@Rob Fisher = We can work it out. (Bloody insects still)
@Rob Fisher = My Generation (Rob, stop hogging my post... Lol)
@Rob Fisher = Anyone who had a Heart. (What a woman, what a voice!)
@KZOR = The Prince
@KZOR = Obsesion
@KZOR = Paint it black. (Naam, those were the days. 25 against 3. Boy, did we F*** up those three... Sick joke, sorry)
@Rob Fisher = Walk like a man. (Rob, thats it, youv'e used all your slots...)
@Rob Fisher = I Want to hold your hand. (Please, don't quote me.)
@Rob Fisher = Return to sender. (I know, I know, Used slots, the man's got good taste, OK?)
@Rob Fisher = Walking back to happiness. ...
@BioHAZarD = Radar Love. (Yeah Man!)
@KZOR = Paranoid. (All time classic!)
@KZOR = Spirit in the Sky. (Apollo 13...)
@KZOR = Cambodia. (C'mon Zor, now You are hogging.) She look like my X, should actually not like it...
@BioHAZarD = Nights in white satin. (Another all time classic!)
@KZOR = End of the line. (Gonna stop commenting now...)
@KZOR = Your love.

Ok, this brings me to post 26 of 170 (As it stands at the moment.) and I realize my idea of "quickly" running through the posts and selecting my 60 Minutes of music is rather flawed.

What I did was select only the songs i listen to in totality thinking "how hard can it be?". KZOR you have your work cut out for you boet. Good luck and respect. Hope your audience appreciates the effort you are willing to put into this, I can see that now. Posting a compilation of your final selection would be appreciated, if possible?

Ok, I am going to braai some "ribbetjies" and drink some more beer now. Good night!

Regards

P.S. Sorry if thge above "@" cause you some iritation with all the notifications, I am a sucker for uniformity... Sorry.
P.P.S. Los net Baby Chocolates en Stukkie Vannermerwe by die huis asseblief.... LOL!
P.P.P.S While continuing listening to the post!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## RichJB

If you want to empty out a place really quickly, Lou Reed has the perfect song. My first job ever was at the Hillbrow Record Centre. We stayed open till 10pm and naturally there were a bunch of night owls who didn't want to leave the shop. So we kept a copy of this next to the hi-fi and started playing it at 9h59:



Poof. Shop empty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

RichJB said:


> If you want to empty out a place really quickly, Lou Reed has the perfect song. My first job ever was at the Hillbrow Record Centre. We stayed open till 10pm and naturally there were a bunch of night owls who didn't want to leave the shop. So we kept a copy of this next to the hi-fi and started playing it at 9h59:
> 
> 
> 
> Poof. Shop empty.



LMAO!


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

zadiac said:


>



This goes with "Urgent"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

Sorry guys, I don't have the strength or time to go look for the tracks, but no "Golden Oldies" hour is complete without (and yeah, I know, it shows me age):
Tunes:
Yellow Submarine
Who Is Alice?
One Night in Bangkok 
Funky Town
Sweet Home Alabama
Rock me Amadeus
DaDaDa ()

And Artists:
Devine
Boy George and the Culture Club
WHAM!!
Cyndi Lauper
Marianne Faithfull
Adam Ant
E'Void (sp?) - Shadows 
Bob Marley, Eddy Grant, etc...
Toto - Africa
Tatu (although not as old)
Garbage
Meatloaf
Metallica
Led Zeppelin - Stairway
AC/CD - Thunderstruck
Prince - Purple Rain
Jethro Tull
Pearl Jam
Violent Femmes
Genesis - Mama, (Phil Collins - In the Air Tonight)
The Mamas and the Papas - Hotel California
Foreigner
The Animals
Frankie Goes To Hollywood
Four Non-Blondes 
Def Leppard
Rolling Stones (before Voodoo Lounge)
The Doors
Madonna ("Like a Virgin", and "Papa don't Preach")
The Cars
Men at Work
Eurythmics 
Dead or Alive
*I keep forgetting the Intro of Limelight's Laser Show

Soundtracks:
Footloose
Flashdance
The Mission (a bit theatrical)
Trainspotting
Natural Born Killers
Pulp Fiction
Once were Warriors
Highlander

What did I miss?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

Caramia said:


> Natural Born Killers


One of my favorite movies

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## hands




----------



## Sideshow



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sideshow



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ooh, @kimbo - that one brings back such fond memories - hehe!
Thanks for posting
Late eighties

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Silver said:


> Ooh, @kimbo - that one brings back such fond memories - hehe!
> Thanks for posting
> Late eighties


So good its posted twice (post#64) Good one @kimbo

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

A 2 for 1 deal.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sideshow




----------



## Stosta

Sideshow said:


>



Supertramp? I never knew my ex made a music video

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

Released in 1968 before most of you were born!
Two years after England won the World Cup


Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

In memory of the dearly departed, Zuma.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

scrolling through the posts and realised that im too young to remember these songs haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Steyn777

Dire Straits - Walk of life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

Bit of a sad song.



Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

hands said:


> The man himself inaction



EPIC!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Caramia said:


> Sorry guys, I don't have the strength or time to go look for the tracks, but no "Golden Oldies" hour is complete without (and yeah, I know, it shows me age):
> Tunes:
> Yellow Submarine
> Who Is Alice?
> One Night in Bangkok
> Funky Town
> Sweet Home Alabama
> Rock me Amadeus
> DaDaDa ()
> 
> And Artists:
> Devine
> Boy George and the Culture Club
> WHAM!!
> Cyndi Lauper
> Marianne Faithfull
> Adam Ant
> E'Void (sp?) - Shadows
> Bob Marley, Eddy Grant, etc...
> Toto - Africa
> Tatu (although not as old)
> Garbage
> Meatloaf
> Metallica
> Led Zeppelin - Stairway
> AC/CD - Thunderstruck
> Prince - Purple Rain
> Jethro Tull
> Pearl Jam
> Violent Femmes
> Genesis - Mama, (Phil Collins - In the Air Tonight)
> The Mamas and the Papas - Hotel California
> Foreigner
> The Animals
> Frankie Goes To Hollywood
> Four Non-Blondes
> Def Leppard
> Rolling Stones (before Voodoo Lounge)
> The Doors
> Madonna ("Like a Virgin", and "Papa don't Preach")
> The Cars
> Men at Work
> Eurythmics
> Dead or Alive
> *I keep forgetting the Intro of Limelight's Laser Show
> 
> Soundtracks:
> Footloose
> Flashdance
> The Mission (a bit theatrical)
> Trainspotting
> Natural Born Killers
> Pulp Fiction
> Once were Warriors
> Highlander
> 
> What did I miss?


 Roxette !!!


----------



## ARYANTO

KZOR said:


>



Dungeon, Decodance , Heaven and Scants- Downtown Jhb in the 80's !!!!
nuff said ...


----------



## ARYANTO

Remember this !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

When my girlfriend said she was leaving because of my obsession with The Monkees,
I thought she was joking. But then I saw her face...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Some nice memories !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

Monday, 2018-07-23 and still relevant:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

That bumping tune that made the dance floor come alive.
Blondie
Rapture, fist song I really ever heard and appreciated Rap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

acorn said:


> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk




Ah, yes. Brings back memories. Had some......um......moments while this song was playing in the background

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

This was one of my very favorites a long time ago. Still love it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Not that old but i very chill song

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

The songs in this thread look like my playlist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## acorn

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## acorn



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

One of my all time favorites ... enjoy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Stranger said:


> One of my all time favorites ... enjoy



love this song and its backstory.


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## acorn

Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn

Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk


----------

